# Just picked up my first Lange - 1815 up down



## milly

Just picked up my first Lange this week and I absolutely couldn't be happier. I will be proposing next week so this is all come at a significant time in my life! I'd love some tips on keeping the leather strap fresh and clean and also anything else that I should specifically know!

Thanks in advance


----------



## GregNYC

Gorgeous! Love the hands!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC

Stunning !!!!


----------



## KevL

Looks amazing, congrats!


----------



## CFR

Congrats on several fronts! I hope you enjoy the watch!

I don't do anything special to the strap. You may want to replace it every few years. Retail price of a new strap is $370 USD. Many people use non-Lange straps that look just as nice (and can be custom-sized to your wrist). Also, if you choose to add a deployant (folding) buckle later, your straps will last longer because you'll never bend them.

Langes are very sturdy so there's nothing special that you need to know about it, but that being said, you may want to consider these things:

(1) If you ever need the case polished or the watch opened for any reason, never ever ever allow any watchmaker to touch it unless that watchmaker works for Lange. Your closest Lange authorized dealer (AD) can help you send it to Lange, and some Lange boutiques may have authorized Lange watchmakers on site (the NYC boutique does). Don't even use your Lange AD's watchmaker because that watchmaker won't be Lange-authorized. Only Lange should open a Lange case, and only Lange should polish it because you don't want to lose the sharp edges on the lug bevels or compromise the brushed center section of the case finishing. The only exception to this rule for me is changing a strap. That's something any careful watchmaker can do, if you're not experienced doing that yourself.

(2) I'd suggest not sending it into Lange for servicing unless/until the watch breaks or you notice some other obvious problem (e.g., it becomes really hard to wind). I don't subscribe to the idea of sending it into Lange for "preventative maintenance" every five years or so. And if/when you do send it in, you'll be without it for about 2-4 months, which isn't fun!

(3) Don't immerse it in water (no swimming, showering, etc.) -- that could ruin the strap and also subject the movement to unnecessary risk. In addition, don't subject it to major shocks/impacts (e.g., I wouldn't hammer nails or play tennis with it), again because that subjects the watch to unnecessary risk. You definitely don't need to baby it, though, especially if you don't mind scratches and dings.


----------



## Tonystix

Simply beautiful! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## milly

CFR, thanks so much for the extensive information. I certainly will not be swimming with it and/or using while doing high impact sports/things. I will check out the deployment buckle and aftermarket straps down the line - Right now I couldn't be happier with the way it is


----------



## Mchu004

Congratulations on a beautiful timepiece!!


----------



## milly

should I wait for the power to be close to depleted before I wind it again, or can I wind the watch anytime without issue?


----------



## Mchu004

milly said:


> should I wait for the power to be close to depleted before I wind it again, or can I wind the watch anytime without issue?


You can most certainly wind it anytime without issue


----------



## CFR

I prefer the look of the watch when the power reserve indicator is midway through its range, so I'll usually wind it about 2/3 of the way. But that's for aesthetic reasons, not functional reasons.

Also, Lange calls their deployant buckle a "folding buckle." Otherwise, in the watch world, the buckle is called a "deployant," definitely not "deployment" (it's a common mix-up -- I believe at least one horology website forum automatically corrects this by displaying "deployant" whenever anyone types "deployment").



milly said:


> should I wait for the power to be close to depleted before I wind it again, or can I wind the watch anytime without issue?


----------



## Pun

Mchu004 said:


> milly said:
> 
> 
> 
> should I wait for the power to be close to depleted before I wind it again, or can I wind the watch anytime without issue?
> 
> 
> 
> You can most certainly wind it anytime without issue
Click to expand...

It's always advised to wind your manual winding watch at nearly same time every day to keep the movement of the watch in the best condition.


----------



## CFR

I never heard that before! Why would winding the watch at the same time (vs. any random time) make any difference in terms of the condition of the movement? It's not obvious to me.



Pun said:


> It's always advised to wind your manual winding watch at nearly same time every day to keep the movement of the watch in the best condition.


----------



## milly

CFR, thanks for the correction! Something I was totally unaware of until now


----------



## mlcor

One of my favorite Langes. Congratulations!


----------



## Martino0

Congratulations! wear in good health


----------



## layercake

ahh the “ab/auf” power reserve display, lovely watch!


----------



## dantan

Congratulations, wear it in good health, and all the best with your proposal!


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

A beautiful timepiece. Enjoy your new watch. And, best of luck!


----------



## Jeremy2101

Congratulations! Amazing timepiece. Stopped by the Lange boutique today and had a peek. One day in the near future I hope I'll be fortunate enough to get one too.


----------



## milly

Thanks everyone for the kind words


----------



## Chronograph1987

Congratulations, amaizing watch.


----------



## ragingcao

Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## dantan

More pictures, please!

Some pictures of the movement would be awesome!


----------



## tomatoes

CFR said:


> Congrats on several fronts! I hope you enjoy the watch!
> 
> I don't do anything special to the strap. You may want to replace it every few years. Retail price of a new strap is $370 USD. Many people use non-Lange straps that look just as nice (and can be custom-sized to your wrist). Also, if you choose to add a deployant (folding) buckle later, your straps will last longer because you'll never bend them.
> 
> Langes are very sturdy so there's nothing special that you need to know about it, but that being said, you may want to consider these things:
> 
> (1) If you ever need the case polished or the watch opened for any reason, never ever ever allow any watchmaker to touch it unless that watchmaker works for Lange. Your closest Lange authorized dealer (AD) can help you send it to Lange, and some Lange boutiques may have authorized Lange watchmakers on site (the NYC boutique does). Don't even use your Lange AD's watchmaker because that watchmaker won't be Lange-authorized. Only Lange should open a Lange case, and only Lange should polish it because you don't want to lose the sharp edges on the lug bevels or compromise the brushed center section of the case finishing. The only exception to this rule for me is changing a strap. That's something any careful watchmaker can do, if you're not experienced doing that yourself.


The bridges are made of German "silver" so if an untrained watch tech handles this with his bare fingers, this material stains permanently. Like PERM.
So just send it through your Lange Boutique for future service and repairs.

I was once considering either a Lange or a Day-Date. This was the main dealbreaker for me so i went with Rolex.


----------



## pusyyewe

Awesome


----------



## MrBlahBlah

Amazing! I have one as well and it's incredible. I bought a loupe so I could observe the incredible detail of the movement.


----------



## dantan

Mine says "Hi".

I am in love.


----------



## mattl6

Incredibly jealous! Beautiful timepiece.


----------



## BreguetBrat

I am also having one of these on my radar next when i recover from the watches I just bought and i really want the watch with the genuine factory Lange Deployant Clasp. How does one go about buying a new one if i may ask..?


----------



## StufflerMike

BreguetBrat said:


> I am also having one of these on my radar next when i recover from the watches I just bought and i really want the watch with the genuine factory Lange Deployant Clasp. How does one go about buying a new one if i may ask..?


Any ALS AD will be happy to assist.


----------



## CFR

If your funds are limited, then you might consider getting a preowned deployant. Preowned Lange deployants can often be found for less money than they'd cost new.


----------



## playitleo42

What a magnificent photo of a magnificent piece..


----------



## KFraz

That's absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## jaeun87

BreguetBrat said:


> I am also having one of these on my radar next when i recover from the watches I just bought and i really want the watch with the genuine factory Lange Deployant Clasp. How does one go about buying a new one if i may ask..?


I am frankly surprised that ALS doesn't include one already with their watches. Bummer.

Not that it's ever going to stop be from buying an ALS when I get the funds together for one


----------



## CFR

They include them only with certain pretty expensive models. There was a very brief time period, about 2 years ago, when deployants were included with most Langes sold in the US.


----------



## TheWorkman

congrats!

welcome to the club!


----------



## MartinVang

CFR said:


> If your funds are limited, then you might consider getting a preowned deployant. Preowned Lange deployants can often be found for less money than they'd cost new.


I believe you are correct


----------



## MartinVang

TheWorkman said:


> congrats!
> 
> welcome to the club!
> View attachment 13381727


ITS MISSING THE HOUR HAND!


----------



## brianboisseree

I have an 1815 chrono, and I've always thought that pictures don't do it justice. Yours must be even more gorgeous in person. I have not found any secrets to winding it; I haven't seen any difference in accuracy if I wind it at the same time each day, or only partially wind it, etc. I have seen that if I haven't worn the watch in a while, it'll take a cycle or two of being fully wound and discharging before I get the best time-keeping performance. Enjoy it ....


----------



## JLVox

Stunning!!


----------



## jerbear00

Beautiful


----------



## TheWorkman

welcome to the up/down family mate! haha! 

My tips for keeping the leather relatively clean:
- try not to get it wet or sweaty
- if you do, try and wipe the moisture off asap.
- i don't like to wear my strap too tight as i think it may stretch the holes and strap.

but most importantly, ENJOY!!!


----------



## TheWorkman

my up/down


----------



## Chris Stark

Super sharp! Gotta be on most people's short list.


----------



## TheWorkman

do you guys prefer the 36mm version or the 39mm?


----------



## CFR

Small wrist so I prefer the 36mm version. But here's a nice compromise, at 37.5mm:


----------



## dantan

I own a 39mm and I have a small wrist.

I have never seen a 36mm version.


----------



## TheWorkman

CFR said:


> Small wrist so I prefer the 36mm version. But here's a nice compromise, at 37.5mm:
> 
> View attachment 13487193
> 
> View attachment 13487195
> 
> View attachment 13487197


wow, this one is a beaut! it's platinum right?


----------



## CFR

Thanks, and nope, these (1815 Walter Lange Up/Down) were never made in platinum. 50 were made in each of the 3 usual gold metals -- RG, WG, and YG -- in 2007. I got really lucky finding #1/50 in WG preowned for a really attractive price. The thin gold ring around the subdials is a really nice touch, as is Walter Lange's signature on the inside of the half-hunter caseback.


----------



## TheWorkman

wow, your piece is stunning! took some wrist shots of the ALS and I at happy hour. just for fun lol..


----------



## TheWorkman

CFR said:


> Thanks, and nope, these (1815 Walter Lange Up/Down) were never made in platinum. 50 were made in each of the 3 usual gold metals -- RG, WG, and YG -- in 2007. I got really lucky finding #1/50 in WG preowned for a really attractive price. The thin gold ring around the subdials is a really nice touch, as is Walter Lange's signature on the inside of the half-hunter caseback.
> 
> View attachment 13500869
> View attachment 13500895


yes, took a closer look, the gold ring around the sub-dials does make it pop a bit more. very nice detailing


----------



## Cryslay33

Beautiful finishing touches. cheers mate


----------



## TheWorkman

Cryslay33 said:


> Beautiful finishing touches. cheers mate


another round sir!


----------



## TheWorkman

milly said:


> Just picked up my first Lange this week and I absolutely couldn't be happier. I will be proposing next week so this is all come at a significant time in my life! I'd love some tips on keeping the leather strap fresh and clean and also anything else that I should specifically know!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 13195107


congrats again mate!


----------

